# Solid NIC Panels



## Alyssaur (Sep 5, 2010)

I decided not to go the hutch route and instead build my own NIC cage, like I did with my other rabbits.

I think I can find the standard panels around here, but can anyone link me to a site where I can find those solid NIC panels?

~checks eBay~

I just need a few, so hopefully shipping to Finland won't be insanely high.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 6, 2010)

Can you link us to a picture of the panel you want? I don't quite have a vision of what you are looking for...?


----------



## Alyssaur (Sep 7, 2010)

I saw someone use them for part of their cage (ground floors and the corner with the potty) and I was hoping to do something similar

I know it isn't necessary to have them, but if I could get some it would be nice.


----------



## Dulmit (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm. Might it be cheaper to go with thin polycarb or acrylic? Then you could simply cut the plastic into squares.

I have never seen these solid sides being sold. I am not sure if they are common in the US.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 7, 2010)

I have the solid panel's on my bottom level of the NIC cage.
I got mine at Walmart but haven't been able to find more.

ETA:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 7, 2010)

i have a couple dif designs of NIC cubes ..i do know the ones ur talking about but the only place i have been able to find them are at the thrift stores ..and i am obsessive about finding items ,i will research and research..i dont think they are available anymore..the ones ur talking about i use around their hay and poop box so the hay cant come out of the cage...i dont use them thru the whole thing cuz u cant reach in a scratch a bunny ..its all closed off...if i find a place that sells them i will let u know.
also those panels dont fit in the plastic connectors ,,if u try and force them they will break the connector..let us know if u find any.thanks


----------



## Alyssaur (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah. I can't find them anywhere. I haven't even been able to find the normal NIC panels in my area, so I don't know what I'm going to do.

The closest thing I found were these grids used to make leaf compost boxes, but they're so big (90cm x 70cm) thst I don't think building with these in a specific area will be as easy as with the 14" x 14" ones.





I'm kind of stumped about what to do for housing. I'd like to avoid a standard cage and I like the idea of being able to take apart and add on as I'm able too.



For now, though, I'm more worried about the sort of food available in my area. Oxbow is extremely hard to come by in most of the country and I'm not familiar with any of these pellet brands. But I will voice my food concerns in a separate thread later on.


----------



## okiron (Sep 10, 2010)

You could use pegboard. It's cheap enough to keep replacing as it gets nasty (if it gets nasty)


----------



## Dulmit (Sep 10, 2010)

I use pegboard myself, but my buns live in a playpen style cage. You could you pegboard and regular NIC panels together. I have a few features of my cage made out of NIC panels, they are nice since you can ziptie them to pegboard. I have also been toying around with the idea of PVC piping and wire screen. Best of luck.


----------



## okiron (Sep 10, 2010)

*Dulmit wrote: *


> I use pegboard myself, but my buns live in a playpen style cage. * You could you pegboard and regular NIC panels together.* I have a few features of my cage made out of NIC panels, they are nice since you can ziptie them to pegboard. I have also been toying around with the idea of PVC piping and wire screen. Best of luck.


Yeah that's what I meant lol. Not the pegboard alone but cut the pegboard and ziptie them onto the grids. We did that for the upper floors too.


----------

